# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  دعاءالامان من الجن والانس

## علوكه

بسم الله الحمن الحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته
والصلاة والسلام على الحبيب المصطفى ابا القاسم وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين 
<دعاء الامان من الجن والانس> دعاء مجرب:روي عن انس بن مالك قال :قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم:من دعا بهاذا الدعاءفي كل صباح ومساء وكل الله تعالى به اربعة من الملائكه يحفضونه من بين يديه ومن خلفه وعن يمينه وشماله وكان في امان الله عز وجل وان حاولت الخلائق من الجن والانس ان تضره ماتمكنت وهو هذا الدعاء 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم،،لا اله الا الله،عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم ،ماشاء الله كان،ومالم يشأ لم يكن،اشهد ان الله على كل شيى قدير وان الله قد احاط بكل شيى علما ، اللهم اني اعوذ بك من شر نفسي ومن شر كل دابه انت آخذ بنا صيتها،إن ربي على صراط المستقيم 
وشكرا لكم

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

من الجن والانس ان تضره ماتمكنت وهو هذا الدعاء 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم،،لا اله الا الله،عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم ،ماشاء الله كان،ومالم يشأ لم يكن،اشهد ان الله على كل شيى قدير وان الله قد احاط بكل شيى علما ، اللهم اني اعوذ بك من شر نفسي ومن شر كل دابه انت آخذ بنا صيتها،إن ربي على صراط المستقيم

----------


## شوق المحبة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم،،لا اله الا الله،عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم ،ماشاء الله كان،ومالم يشأ لم يكن،اشهد ان الله على كل شيى قدير وان الله قد احاط بكل شيى علما ، اللهم اني اعوذ بك من شر نفسي ومن شر كل دابه انت آخذ بنا صيتها،إن ربي على صراط المستقيم

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم،،لا اله الا الله،عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم ،ماشاء الله كان،ومالم يشأ لم يكن،اشهد ان الله على كل شيى قدير وان الله قد احاط بكل شيى علما ، اللهم اني اعوذ بك من شر نفسي ومن شر كل دابه انت آخذ بنا صيتها،إن ربي على صراط المستقيم

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم،،لا اله الا الله،عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم ،ماشاء الله كان،ومالم يشأ لم يكن،اشهد ان الله على كل شيى قدير وان الله قد احاط بكل شيى علما ، اللهم اني اعوذ بك من شر نفسي ومن شر كل دابه انت آخذ بنا صيتها،إن ربي على صراط المستقيم

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم،،لا اله الا الله،عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم ،ماشاء الله كان،ومالم يشأ لم يكن،اشهد ان الله على كل شيى قدير وان الله قد احاط بكل شيى علما ، اللهم اني اعوذ بك من شر نفسي ومن شر كل دابه انت آخذ بنا صيتها،إن ربي على صراط المستقيم

----------


## ام الحلوين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم،،لا اله الا الله،عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم ،ماشاء الله كان،ومالم يشأ لم يكن،اشهد ان الله على كل شيى قدير وان الله قد احاط بكل شيى علما ، اللهم اني اعوذ بك من شر نفسي ومن شر كل دابه انت آخذ بنا صيتها،إن ربي على صراط المستقيم


جزاك الله خير الجزاء خيي علوكه

ورحم الله والديك ببركة الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## شمعة الوادي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم،،لا اله الا الله،عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم ،ماشاء الله كان،ومالم يشأ لم يكن،اشهد ان الله على كل شيى قدير وان الله قد احاط بكل شيى علما ، اللهم اني اعوذ بك من شر نفسي ومن شر كل دابه انت آخذ بنا صيتها،إن ربي على صراط المستقيم

----------


## شمعة الوادي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم،،لا اله الا الله،عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم ،ماشاء الله كان،ومالم يشأ لم يكن،اشهد ان الله على كل شيى قدير وان الله قد احاط بكل شيى علما ، اللهم اني اعوذ بك من شر نفسي ومن شر كل دابه انت آخذ بنا صيتها،إن ربي على صراط المستقيم

----------


## شمعة الوادي

من الجن والانس ان تضره ماتمكنت وهو هذا الدعاء 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم،،لا اله الا الله،عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم ،ماشاء الله كان،ومالم يشأ لم يكن،اشهد ان الله على كل شيى قدير وان الله قد احاط بكل شيى علما ، اللهم اني اعوذ بك من شر نفسي ومن شر كل دابه انت آخذ بنا صيتها،إن ربي على صراط المستقيم

----------


## زهر الياسمين

من الجن والانس ان تضره ماتمكنت وهو هذا الدعاء 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم،،لا اله الا الله،عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم ،ماشاء الله كان،ومالم يشأ لم يكن،اشهد ان الله على كل شيى قدير وان الله قد احاط بكل شيى علما ، اللهم اني اعوذ بك من شر نفسي ومن شر كل دابه انت آخذ بنا صيتها،إن ربي على صراط المستقيم

----------


## علوكه

_يسلمووووووووووووو_ 
_جميعا على المرور العطر_ 
_وشكرا لكم اعزائي_

----------


## الأمل الوردي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم،،لا اله الا الله،عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم ،ماشاء الله كان،ومالم يشأ لم يكن،اشهد ان الله على كل شيى قدير وان الله قد احاط بكل شيى علما ، اللهم اني اعوذ بك من شر نفسي ومن شر كل دابه انت آخذ بنا صيتها،إن ربي على صراط المستقيم

----------


## زهرة القلوب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم،،لا اله الا الله،عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم ،ماشاء الله كان،ومالم يشأ لم يكن،اشهد ان الله على كل شيى قدير وان الله قد احاط بكل شيى علما ، اللهم اني اعوذ بك من شر نفسي ومن شر كل دابه انت آخذ بنا صيتها،إن ربي على صراط المستقيم

----------


## علوكه

_الامل الوردي_
_زهرة القلوب_
_شكرا لكم على المرور العطر_

----------


## روحانيات

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم،،لا اله الا الله،عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم ،ماشاء الله كان،ومالم يشأ لم يكن،اشهد ان الله على كل شيى قدير وان الله قد احاط بكل شيى علما ، اللهم اني اعوذ بك من شر نفسي ومن شر كل دابه انت آخذ بنا صيتها،إن ربي على صراط المستقيم

----------


## علوكه

*يسلموووووووواختي* 
*روحانيات* 
*على المرور*

----------

